# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Jusup Wilkosz - 1984 Mr. Olympia (Impressive) VIDEO

## 1981

Jusup Wilkosz - 1984 Mr. Olympia (Impressive)

----------

